# Sardines better than Tuna for dieting?



## Mr Gorbag (Aug 23, 2011)

Yup *Sardines*, the fish you probably don't like to eat because you can't stand the taste, is great food for dieting and very healthy due to high consentration of healthy omega-3 fat. No need to take extra fish oil if you eat sardines. One standard can of sardines (425 gram) in Tomato sauce contains 87 gram of protein, 45 gram of healty fat and less than 3 gram of carbs, and in my country it cost the same as a small can of Tuna.

Personally I eat it in a fish-soup that I eat through the afternoon, and I prepare it like this:

200 gram raw Spinach
1 Cup of raw Broccoli
1 Cube of vegetable broth
4 Eggs
1 Can of sardines in tomato sauce
Tabasco Sauce, salt, oregano and pepper, some lme or lemon juice 
water

Put everything in a caserole and cook the eggs together with the rest of the ingredienses in the soup. When the eggs are hardboiled take them out, peel them, cut them up and put them back into the soup. Ready for eating! 

Its also possible to throw a can of Tuna into the soup to get around 150 gram of proteins. So right now I am heading for the kichen to make the soup I am going to eat this afternoon...


----------



## GMO (Aug 23, 2011)

I would rather stick hot pokers in my eyes than eat sardines.


----------



## MDR (Aug 23, 2011)

I actually love sardines in mustard.


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 23, 2011)

Better for dieting? I assume that means losing weight. In that case I think tuna is better. 
Typical can of tuna(white) 40g protein, 3g fat, 0 carbs. That's almost pure protein. Tuna allows for more flexiblity in a calorie restricted diet since a lot of calories haven't already been spoken for.


----------



## GMO (Aug 23, 2011)

MDR said:


> I actually love sardines in mustard.


 

I believe that is the only post I've ever disagreed with you on...


----------



## Mr Gorbag (Aug 23, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> Better for dieting? I assume that means losing weight. In that case I think tuna is better.
> Typical can of tuna(white) 40g protein, 3g fat, 0 carbs. That's almost pure protein. Tuna allows for more flexiblity in a calorie restricted diet since a lot of calories haven't already been spoken for.


 
Depends what diet you are doing... I you are doing Keto or low carb dieting then you get far better nutritions with less mercury from Sardines and to a lower price...


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 23, 2011)

No habla


----------

